# Crust Punk



## Myechtatel

So I'm trying to get to the bottom of this phenomenon. Why does it exist? What purpose does it serve? Where did it come from and why is it so bad?

Haha, basically folks, I'm wondering if people really sit down and listen to crust punk like they would with music. I say that because I don't think it is fit to be called music. Now, before you get your crusty panties in a bunch, I'm not here to hate on Crust Punk, I just want to know; do people really listen to it out of their own free will or do they just do it because they think it's offensive and so they can sew band patches on their puke stained clothes. Because I'll admit when I was younger I kind of did that. I liked street punk and hardcore a lot but I didn't like wearing ridiculously colored/patterned clothes and went with a more "crusty" black and white with patches look. But yeah, most of the patches were of bands I didn't care for too much. I just liked the art and the style. There are exceptions of course. Toxic Narcotic, Nausea, Crass, A//Political are decent bands(the last two I wouldnt even consider crust but they had a similar style/look). But 90% of it just sounds like complete garbage. Like they record themselves smashing stuff and screaming like theyre taking the shit of death. Anyway, I'm just wondering if this music is simply around because it gives hipsters a style to dress to or if anyone else has wondered these things. thanks.


----------



## Nelco

Ha Ha!
I like crust punk and don't know what to say, other than I like it, if I can understand whats being said and I agree with what theyr're saying or if it makes me happy, i'm listening to it, until I know all the words..like Crustina Aguliera. If I can't understand it, I'm not interested.
Hipsters like that stuff?
Didn't think they would..I generally avoid people I might get drunk and beat up.


----------



## RnJ

Some crust punks definitely have a similar attitude to hipsters. Large glasses, wierd haircuts, like to talk about vegan food, etc. Not a bad thing, at least I'm not worried about it. I know that either would think they're better than the other though.

I look more like a crust punk than I enjoy crust punk music (which is not really saying a whole lot). It's a good think one doesn't have to listen to a single full crust punk song to travel.


----------



## Myechtatel

Nelco said:


> Hipsters like that stuff?


Well I think that generally crust punks are hipsters. just broke ass hipsters. maybe it's just the people i know but they all look the same. skinny jeans, crust punk shirt. hipster looking hat with NAUSEA or some crap written on it. bullet belt or stud belt with vans or converse. maybe a couple facial piercings, gauges... yeah they just seem like a slightly different type of hipster.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hmmmmmmmmmmm...............
Well 'CRUST' origianlly came out of the Anarcho Punk thing.
Back in the day - 1980's (geeeze that should be my old fart Punk quote here on STP!!)
We got called crusty cause we let our mohawks etc go into dreads and were listening
to CRASS, Iconoclast, Body Count, Crucifix, etc.

Now alot of Crust or Grindcore is trying to pass itself off as Punk ,
which it isn't.
Cookie monster vocals with metal isn't Punk - sorry folks!


----------



## JungleBoots

just cause it isnt melodic doesnt mean it isnt enjoyable.

tho i tend to get tired of listening to nausea after about three songs... :l

its great to watch live... its meh to listen to just chilling out as far as im concerned.

but i sit and listen to Dystopia, Nuclear Death Terror, electro hipies and amebix all the time, that stuffs close enough to crust right?

listening to them thar bands gets me in the mood to draw low down dirty mad max shit in my sketchy book. B]


----------



## viking

Yes, I love crust. It's a combination of the two best genres of music. It's sex to my ear drums.

Crust isn't punk? Please.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

It's a cross over.
Listen to Punk from the late 70's or early 80' and you will see what I mean.
I got beat up for being 'punk' never for being a crusty.....................


----------



## Mike Nobody

Linda/Ziggy said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm...............
> Well 'CRUST' origianlly came out of the Anarcho Punk thing.
> Back in the day - 1980's (geeeze that should be my old fart Punk quote here on STP!!)
> We got called crusty cause we let our mohawks etc go into dreads and were listening
> to CRASS, Iconoclast, Body Count, Crucifix, etc.
> 
> Now alot of Crust or Grindcore is trying to pass itself off as Punk ,
> which it isn't.
> Cookie monster vocals with metal isn't Punk - sorry folks!


 
Geez, don't I feel old?

Punk, like the old rock & roll that birthed it, was never a pure single genre. It also continued to splinter into many subgroups and assimilate other genres, breeding some crossover styles and more confusion. I was always of the opinion that punk is more than a music or fashion style, with a deeper meaning that is difficult to quantify or commodify. That is why a lot of mall-punks (boy bands with funny haircuts) may ostensibly borrow the form, they lack the substance of it. I guess that's why I didn't really consider The Clash "punk" anymore when they went mainstream on MTV. Just seemed like another pop band to me at that point. Green Day and Nirvana, at least, made more of an effort not to change. Jesus, Cobain blew his brains out over it!

One of my favorite quotes on the subject is, "Punks are hippies with teeth!" That kind of seems apt. Because they kind of went through the same thing.

The original poster of this thread wore patches of bands he didn't even like? That is kind of a lame poseur thing to do, I guess. I don't know where he gets off making judgments like this. If he doesn't like it, DON'T LISTEN TO IT. I like a lot of different music from a lot of different genres. Being punk does not restrict your listening habits to what others like. A lot of old-schoolers were into YES and Rush way before they ever heard of the Ramones or Sex Pistols. It didn't stop them from liking them afterwards. Liking heavy metal or Cookie Monster vocals doesn't make you any less punk either.

Punk rock, crust, grindcore, metal, it all depends on degrees, I guess.


----------



## Mankini

Speaking of patches, I cant find any Tom Jones or Neil Diamond patches anywhere.


----------



## Odin

voodoochile76 said:


> Speaking of patches, I cant find any Tom Jones or Neil Diamond patches anywhere.



I got a template.

Here you go.


----------



## Durp

Wtf? First you are a poser op, which means you are a hipster. Second, midnight is fucking awsome, wolfbrigade, swordweilder ect. Learn about a type of music before talking shit. Third, (in my experience and I'm in my early 20s) crust punks are way more politicaly involved and just congergate more with hippies and metal heads more then posers so I doubt you have met many real ones. Another point is being crust is a mindset not a fashion sense. Those of us that know how to play more then 4 chords like to showcase our musical prowess and challenge ourselves. It is punk because of the overtly anarchist message in the music. Swordweilder, midnight ect is way more punk then greenday or blink 182 ya poser. And fuck stupid band patches and shit I'm no billboard. Labels are stupid and deviceive, stop pretending to be who you are not and just be you. How old are you 15? Fashion is dumb and another form of consumerism. We make our own clothes or buy used clothes. Stop wasting mental capacity on this bull shit and go learn about the trans pacific trade agreement. I'm a person you are a person leave it at that. If you dwell on what label you have you are a poser regardless of how you dress. Punk is just a silly fashion like hippie or mod. Be an activist, make real change in the world that touches your day to day life, not just a piece of shit consumer.


----------



## Mankini

Theres this old crust-punk song that goes "Sometimes when we touch...The honesty's too much....I wanna hold you till the fear in me subsides!"


----------



## Odin

I dunno Voodoo... me and you are heading in different artistic directions.


----------

